# Is an Oppo BR worth the money?



## ru4au

What are the advantages to the Oppo player and is it worth spending the money to buy one? Is it sound quality?Picture? I want one I'm just trying to justify the reasoning in my head.


----------



## SAC

Many like them.

That said, if you primary use is solely for the Blu-Ray (and possibly streaming) capability, the only platform that has been able to be updated through the multiple version mods without having to buy a new unit has been the PS3.

So if this is you primary concern and you don't need features like multi-format (SACD, DVD-Audio, etc.), readability, the PS3 just may be the best ROI as a suitable 'Blu-Ray player with additional features'.


----------



## ru4au

And it offers gaming as well....it may be the right choice...so my picture and sound quality will not be any diffrent


----------



## koyaan

If your intrested in analog audio quality, I think th Oppo is certainly worth the cost. For video and digital audio, the Oppo is as good as any, but not haed and shoulders above cheaper units as I see it.


----------



## sub_crazy

The PS3 is a great BD player but if your not much of a gamer I would rather have the Oppo. I started off with a PS3 but when Oppo released the BDP-83 I found I used it a lot more than the PS3 so I eventually sold the PS3 and have never regretted it. The Xbox is a better gaming machine than the PS3 IMO and Kinect kills the ice cream cone you have to use with the PS3 so it's a much better social gaming machine.


----------



## sub_crazy

As far as other BD players I have a Panasonic BD player in my second system which is only about 6 months old. I have run into 2 BD's that had trouble running on the Panasonic in the short time I have had it but ran perfectly on the older Oppo 83. My Oppo is one of the beta BDP-83's that I got a few weeks prior to it's release to the general public and in that time I think I have only had about 2 BD's that I had trouble with.

Oppo make such good BD players that company's like Ayre acoustics, Theta, Lexicon and I think nearly every high end mfg uses as a platform for there own BD player. Lexicon didn't even bother to change anything on the Oppo 83 other than the case, that's how good it is.


----------



## ru4au

I am a gamer and use my xbox all the time I am torn between the oppo and the playstation now.....I do like the fact that i have the gaming ability if I want it....I play live almost every day on Xbox COD


----------



## tonyvdb

I think for the money the Oppo is the best out there. They are built like tanks and last. If I had the money I would also be an owner of one myself. That said I think Panasonic also makes a great player however it wont last as long as an oppo and Oppo still does regular firmware updates to all their players where any of the other brands stop after the next model year is released.
The PS3 is a gaming platform first and BluRay player second. It does not fit in an A/V rack very well and tends to be noisy. The remote control has to be purchased after the fact so the price starts to get close to what you would pay for an Oppo.


----------



## ru4au

I agree with you on all points...I have a vizio br now and I like the internet apps that come with it...I would probaby keep it for that even if I buy the oppo


----------



## TypeA

I noticed a pretty big difference in color accuracy and sound quality going from a cheap samsung to an Oppo. Its also a better looking player and goes better with my other gear, which is all brushed aluminum. The initial disk spin-up is much quieter and the drive movement is of much greater quality. However the Oppo is slower to load and menus are more sluggish than my cheap samsung. Wouldnt be surprised if that changes over time as the firmware is tweaked.


----------



## TypeA

tonyvdb said:


> Oppo still does regular firmware updates to all their players where any of the other brands stop after the next model year is released.



I think this is incorrect. Most recent firmware update for my Samsung BD-P1600 is dated Jan 2012 and the player was released in March 2009. I believe Samsung has released at least two models since then sir.


----------



## ru4au

So the picture and sound are really what im looking for.....I think my money is probably better spent with another epik empire....my next piece of equipment will be the Oppo 83 after that


----------



## koyaan

In all of the time Oppo has been making disc players, I've never read a negative comment about one.That should tell you something.They're nice machines.


----------



## tonyvdb

TypeA said:


> I think this is incorrect. Most recent firmware update for my Samsung BD-P1600 is dated Jan 2012 and the player was released in March 2009. I believe Samsung has released at least two models since then sir.


Yes, however this is rare for a player. My Panasonic hasn't needed one as Ive not had any issues playing anything but has not had any updates in over a year. Oppo updates all the time and really keeps on top of things.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
If you are not completely set on your Speakers, I too would get a Panasonic BDP and use the savings over the OPPO towards another Subwoofer or better Loudspeakers. Speakers are the most important piece of AV Equipment. While I love my OPPO, I felt quite comfortable with the Speakers I am using.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dwight Angus

I have 2 oppos players bdp83/bdp93. I would not consider anything else other then OPPO.


----------



## rab-byte

Oppo players have fairly advanced picture controls and if I remember correctly the do up convert DVDs better then most. If you are going to use hdmi exclusively then you really won't get better audio then other options. 

I have a ps3 and it does get loud but I have in a closed stand and with the doors closed the noise is nominal.


----------



## bambino

I love my PS3 for all the options it offers, it's the fat one.:T


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
My beloved PS3 60gb Launch Model has stopped working. Thankfully, Sony will exchange it for the same Model for only $129. As the 60gb cost $840 Wholesale to build and all Models since have lost features, this really is a wonderful thing.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA

Not bad JJ, Sony charged me that much just to replace the disk drive on a PS3 I bought used (no original receipt but a manufacture date just six months earlier). I saved buying used on ebay but in the long run that drive cost me the difference of buying new. Sold the console for $200 a year later. Back on track, I really think the Oppo is in another league over a PS3 as far as usability. I never was fond of the PS3 as a player, a console yes, but a player no.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I have primarily used mine as a giant iPod/Gaming Machine. Even before it broke, the Fan was far too loud for me to enjoy watching Movies on it. It is why I have owned Standalone BDP's within a year of purchasing my PS3. At first, the PS3 was generally considered the best value for a BDP with prices on Standalone BDP's being so high. However, even though my first BDP cost around $800, it was worth it to avoid the noise and I sold it prior to HDMI 1.3's widespread adoption to get maximum resale value.

Now, I honestly own too many DVD/BDP's. I have honestly started loaning some of them out to friends who live nearby as I feel guilty having so many not being used. If Audiogon had not become a frustrating place to sell things, I probably would have sold many of them.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA

Considering the quality of gear you tend to buy I wouldnt mind being your neighbor


----------



## Jungle Jack

Though you are on the Panhandle, we are really not that far away... However, with it being the height of Tourist Season, the traffic is maddening.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated

ru4au said:


> What are the advantages to the Oppo player and is it worth spending the money to buy one? Is it sound quality?


IMO: The BDP-93 @ $500 is worth the money; the BDP-95 @ $1K is not. YMMV.


----------



## ru4au

Gotcha....I'm gonna continue on my quest and keep buying other gear....the other wool....then m6's for surrounds then i will buy the 83 used from some other guy who decided to upgrade....lol


----------



## bambino

Sorry, But in my previous post i forgot to mention that with all of the great reviews of all of the Oppo BD's i would not hesitate to buy one.:T


----------



## ru4au

I will buy one....just a matter of time...I need enough subwoofers to disturb the neighbors 3 doors down....after I buy another empire and win this Chase giveaway I should be alble to do that...lol


----------



## bambino

Ahh!, Disturbing the neighbors thats what i do every weekend the twins are at grandma and grandpas.:bigsmile:


----------



## ru4au

Exactly....my girlfriend thinks I'm being insaine....how come you can't just listen to that at a normal level....what fun is that I keep trying to reach that car stereo I had....probably not going to happen...6 15" rockford pro punch subs in an acura integra


----------



## bambino

ru4au said:


> Exactly....my girlfriend thinks I'm being insaine....how come you can't just listen to that at a normal level....what fun is that I keep trying to reach that car stereo I had....probably not going to happen...6 15" rockford pro punch subs in an acura integra


No:nono::nono:. You'll never reach that level in the house without major amounts of speakers and amps been ther done that with with the car audio thing but in the house it sounds so much more clean. By the way my wife thinks the same thing of me.:whistling::dontknow:


----------



## ru4au

Kinda wish I could go take some of it back now....the hearing loss in my right ear says so....yes it is much cleaner and nicer...I went back and looked at the amps and woofers that I used in my systems and it was funny they were saying it was old school and the og of car stereo....guess I'm not 18 anymore
6) rockford pro punch 15"
6) 6.5"
4) 5.25"
4) soft domes 
4) hard domes
6) punch 150's
4 punch 75's
Kenwood 10 disc changer with a single player controller


----------



## ru4au

It was pretty unreal for 1992 though....no back seat ground effects kit...15" 5 star rims with a twist....man I miss that car


----------



## TypeA

bambino said:


> No:nono::nono:. You'll never reach that level in the house without major amounts of speakers and amps been ther done that with with the car audio thing but in the house it sounds so much more clean. By the way my wife thinks the same thing of me.:whistling::dontknow:


I would imagine its much easier to achieve uber high spl in a confined space like a car? Never been into car audio much, home has always been my addiction...


----------



## ru4au

Should be pretty easy just need to make your home theater 5 ft long by 4 ft wide with 4 ft celings....lol...drop 4 epik conquest in there and you got it


----------



## christmclean

I think the oppo BR is worth the money. I am still using a BDP-83. I would like to upgrade to the newer units but the nice thing about Oppo is that they do continuous firmware updates so my unit keeps current with the new formats. It is also very easy to update. I think they just make a solid no nonsense product with good quality and great customer service. Just can't go wrong with that.


----------



## corock

I've been using a PS3 and Panasonic BR player up to now. However, I have a new Oppo 93 sitting in the box waiting for completion of my dedicated HT. Its hard waiting. :foottap:


----------



## Jungle Jack

corock said:


> I've been using a PS3 and Panasonic BR player up to now. However, I have a new Oppo 93 sitting in the box waiting for completion of my dedicated HT. Its hard waiting. :foottap:


Since you have it already, it would not hurt to familiarize yourself with the 93. I understand you have 2 other perfectly good BDP's, but the OPPO is truly something special.


----------



## corock

Jungle Jack said:


> Since you have it already, it would not hurt to familiarize yourself with the 93. I understand you have 2 other perfectly good BDP's, but the OPPO is truly something special.


I'm sort of a masochist that way. I've had an XPA-2 and XPA-3 in the box for a year. But, I'm weeks away now, instead of months. I'll get to enjoy that 93 soon.


----------



## Dwight Angus

I bought the 93 about 3 months ago and its a truly amazing BDP. I personally would not consider any other brand.


----------



## Picture_Shooter

corock said:


> I've been using a PS3 and Panasonic BR player up to now. However, I have a new Oppo 93 sitting in the box waiting for completion of my dedicated HT. Its hard waiting. :foottap:


My cousin owns the 93, I now the feeling about waiting, but if it was me I would be using it right now  

You have no idea what ya' missing


----------



## HTip

I compared a PS3 to a Panasonic BD35. The Pana was better in detail, color and blacks. The Oppo which I got next was way better than the Pana. If you don't need the latest bag of tricks, like 3D, mediaplayer, etc. you are probably better of with the BDP-83. The VRS ABT video chip is supposed to be better than the QDeo.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
It is the Fan Noise and sub optimal DVD Playback n the PS3 that keeps it from being my Reference BDP. However, given its awesome capabilities, I can certainly understand why anyone would use one as such.
J


----------

